# Trimming/Pruning HC (Dwarf Baby Tears)



## matiller (Apr 20, 2012)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2012)

*baby tears*

I had some dwarf baby tears also,but without co2 and ferts they barely stayed alive. Since I added co2 and PPS-pro they have to be trimmed once a week.
I like to keep them as a carpet in the front one third of my tank,and I don't want them taller than about an inch or so. So I just take a scissors and pretend I'm weedwacking like I would in my yard. It's all good.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Just mow it down.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/154254-mowing-lawn-gloss-hair-grass-hc.html


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

After quite a bit of experience with HC, i wouldnt even try to get it looking good without a high tech setup. Pressurized Co2 and EI dosing is the only way to get it to carpet nicely. Under every other condition ive tried, it melts off or browns out eventually.


----------

